# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  raadiovadiiba

## Sleedzis

Sveiki, man taada lieta - gribeetu uztaisiit ar raadio signaalu vadaamus relejus(manaa gadiijumaa vajadzeetu buut 7 relejiem) un uzzinaaju ka tas ir iespeejams uz kaada mikrokontroliera(varbuut PIC?).
varbuut kaadam no jums ir bijusi dariishana ar taadaam lietaam??

P.S.
frekvence nedriikst buut 27 vai 40 mhz..
 ::

----------


## Sleedzis

vai tieshaam nevienam nav ideju   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=4a6b7c

----------


## Sleedzis

kaa vinji jaasleedz klaat un kam vinji jaasleedz klaat??   ::  
neesu nekad ar shaadaam lietaam nodarbojies!

----------


## Lemings

Es izmantoju divas atmega16 un RS232 2.4GHz radiomodemus attālināti apmēram 50 - 70 m diezgan briesmīgā vidē. Darbojās diezgan labi. Radiomodemi gan bija jāsūta no ārzemēm un maksāja ap 130 ls.

----------


## marcina

> kaa vinji jaasleedz klaat un kam vinji jaasleedz klaat??   
> neesu nekad ar shaadaam lietaam nodarbojies!


 Paskaties datasheetu! 
Piemēram, pirmajam  modulim, kas redzams Delfina dotajā lapā, ir šis datasheet: http://www.velleman.be/downloads/7/tx433n_datasheet.pdf  :: 

Starp citu nepamanīju, ka Sleedzis jau postējis pirms 2 mēnešiem  :: 

Bet man piemēram jautājumi šādi:
1) Cik lielā atttālumā apm. šādi uztvērēji, raidītāji strādā? Jo datasheetā metros neraksta.   ::  Bet Mhz man nezināšanas dēļ neko neizsaka. Varbūt kāds varētu man palīdzēt?  ::

----------

